# Fishing Around Fargo



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

What are some really good lakes close to West Fargo, for ice fishing i'v been really thinkin about hittin grass,elsie are there any other lakes that are worth a try. all input will help thanks alot


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll C&P to answer you here too...

Define "really good lakes" ?

If you want lakes where you have a shot at a number of species and big fish, theres a lot of lakes where you have a chance at consistent action with some big fish mixed in....These are all w/in an hour or two of WFgo.

ND - Brewer, Ashtabula, Pipestem, Spiritwood, Jamestown Res, Hobart, Moorton Pond, Coulee Diversions, Devils Lake.

MN - Detroit Lakes, Cormorant Lakes, Melissa, Lida, Lizzie, Boyer, Howe, Meadow, Otter Tail, Eagle, Big Pine.

If theres a particular species you're interested in, you can sort lakes by species stocked in MN at the DNR's Lakefinder page: http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/lakefind/index.html

Though not as interactive and detailed, the NDG&F keeps a good page too for counties around your area. Try clicking on the various county numbers at the G&F's fishing waters page: http://www.nd.gov/gnf/fishing/fish-waters-east.html

Good luck!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Weird... no public waters in Traill County...save the Red River, I suppose.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Lake Elsie =


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

drdeerhunter Grass and elsie thats closer to my area Grass has been slow lately but with all the water we got this year it might be better. And elsie that has its slow years and its good years haven't been out there fishing yet so i couldn't tell you.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Dude, you can find some good water in the land of 10,000 lakes 40 minutes East at most...shouldn't be a big problem finding somewhere to fish.


----------

